# 2675 Massey Hydraulic Problems



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I recently bought a 2675 to put on my wheat drill and when I purchased it the brakes didn't work power steering was jerky and the 3pt was slow coming up. After working on it a little we have very little flow to the priority valve which drives the brakes and power steering. Also on the remotes we only get about 2000psi of pressure in short spurts then it drops back off to nothing. Anybody have any ideas on where we should start looking? Almost seems like a relief valve is stuck open but I'm not to sure on these tractors. TIA


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

By chance is 3 pt or scv control valves not in neutral position?? Has hyd filter been changed lately? I don't know but I'll guess it also has a sump screen that needs checked. According to Tractordata it's supposed to have open-center hyd's with 16.5 GPM.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Valves in neutral. Hydraulic filters will be changed this morning as the new ones should be here by 9am.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Charge pump pressure?


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Not sure how to go about checking that?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Just checked and Massey never used a charge pump after the 1100 series. No help there.


----------

